# Some of OUR First TOT'ers- open thread anyone can post



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are some pic of our first TOTer's:





























We had about 20 kids in all but most kids were not dressed up , I thought this kids were cute..My Russian neighbor even came over and took pic's and we talked for a long time..WE had a good time.:jol:


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

We had about 93 people, about 25 moew than last year. We had lots of compliments on our yard, with people telling us only one other house decorated lots. Only 365 days till 2008!


----------



## haunter-x (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll keep this one on the TOT'ers as of 8:30pm PDT I have had 257 come past my door. Most had costumes, only a few teenagers, a few kids that came back a few times (hard to tell when all 8-10yr olds are dressed like spider man). And I had on 13yr old dressed like a woman. I had lots of compliments on my few decorations; I'll get some pics and video up soon.

Time for Halloween 2008!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I am stoked!!! We had about 30 kids this year. Some dressed up, some not- BUT after having no TOTs for the last four years, our attendance was up 3000% !!! LOL Yes, it's true. Build it and they will come!

I had one of the two foggers I bought at IS, break down on me after one hour, but I was able to make due with one. Will have to buy some better foggers.

I even had one teen come up to me and say, "This is just so wrong!" When I asked if that meant he liked it, he enthusiastically said, "Yeah!" LOL

I scared a groups of teens so bad when I answered the door in make-up that two took off running down the street. LMAO!!! Gotta love Hallow's Eve!

I owe everyone a huge thank you for sharing on this forum the wonderful ideas and tips I've been able to pick up throughout the year! Keep it up folks! You guys are great!


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I missed the fun here at the haunt....took my boys out TOT'ing so my fun was there....we got back to the house at about 7:50 and TOT'ing here ended at 8pm...I did get to see a cop ride by the yard about 20 times in a 1/2 hour....I guess to make sure there wasnt kids still out....I think that sucks....we use to be able to stay out until porch lights went off...school night or not...its one night a year.
But there must have been a crowd here at one time....unless my brother and cousin had a HUGE sweet tooth....even the spare candy is just about gone....I am SO glad I thought to buy a few extra bags JUST incase!!!

Well while we were out and about I saw some really cool yards....NOTHING like the ones I have seen on here though!! All the fog machine I seen tonight...I am wondering if schools will have a fog delay tomorrow...LMAO
Most kids I saw had costumes on....the little ones were SO cute!
Here are my boys!








Tanner age 11









Austin age 6


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Had our usual 200 or so TOT'ers.Beautiful night here,just a touch of breeze to make the cobwebs sway.Lots of great costumes ,only 2 or 3 without.The best comment of the night from a 10 year old girl to her parents as they left the yard."This is what Halloween is all about". A future haunter in the making.
I'll post pics of the yard and last weekend's party when I get a chance next week.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We had just over 400 TOT's, down from last year. Great weather but too breezy to use the fogger in the graveyard. The extra daylight was a downer but we had a steady flow of kids from about 6:15 right until after 8. Local news took extensive footage. Lots of fun, some good scares on the older kids and adults, all of which were taken in good spirit.
Just finished bringing most of the stuff in and it's raining hard right now but who cares! A great Halloween to be sure!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

sounds like Everyone had a good time..


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

Hope everyone else had a good night we had 153 kids a record for us up from 80 last year, only 4 without costumes. The local paper even showed up because someone called them about the yard and she took a bunch of pics for the paper that is out later this week. Now on to next year.
Cheers
coffin_creature


----------

